# Peg's lionhead thread



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2006)

After posting my baby pictures - I realized Ishould just go ahead and do a lionhead thread since I love to talkabout them (and Tiny...but he can have his own thread).

Someone asked me recently what I do since I don't work outside the homeand simply breed rabbits. I wanted to slap them....or say,"nothing...I just sit around and eat bon bons".. 

Then my computer crashed and in setting up my new hardrive, etc - Artasked me what I wanted as a nickname. He said, "let meguess..."BunMother"...and I loved it.

So what does a "BunMother" do all day? Well - at least acouple hours per day (on nice days) is spent supervising exercise timefor my does....and here are some photos from a recent day.


You can click on the photos for larger pictures.

Does at play...




Bo asks if she can get otuside the fence and run freely. Of course the answer is no.




"Do you hear what I hear?"




"Ever feel like you're behind bars?"




Unicorn wants to say hi




Sundae (broken tort) and another doe are making an alliance so they can get the best resting spots....




Certain does like other does and dislike some does - I told Art that it is like watching "Survivor - Bunny Style". 



(Can you spot the buck in the next pen over? We were doing a mating thatday).


Oh well - that is enough for now!



Peg


----------



## SAS (Jan 14, 2006)

I :heart:Lionheads!

I used to raise Peruvian Cavys and Old English Sheepdogs, needless to say, I have a thing for fuzzy!!

Keep up with the pics, NEVER too many!

SAS


----------



## lionheadmomma (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Peg!

Thanks for giving us this site in the Lionheads group onYahoo. I like the way this one is set up so you can put pics right inyour post. It's nice. I do my Lionheads in the summer like you doyours. They enjoy the outside very much. You just have to supervise forfights that occur once in awhile. Most just have an argument and thenit's over. But some just out and out hate another rabbit and won'tleave it alone. Do you have any trouble with fleas?? I do sometimes andhave to use cat flea powder. I never knew rabbits could getfleas!Patsy


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Patsy! Glad to see you made it here.

I found this place way before I started breeding and it became my "homein my home" as I'd live on the computer several hours a day to read andrespond to folks. My husband joked that I'd rather be on theboard than go out to eat (and sometimes he was right).

As I shared on the yahoogroup - we can't advertise here - but folksalways love to see pictures of babies (and adults). We have afun time talking about all sorts of different things and you'll oftensee posts where folks are asking for help about GI Stasis or what typeof cage their rabbit needs or what hay is good, etc. etc.This board is such a great resource of information when you need helpand need it FAST!

We're fortunate in the fact we haven't had a problem withfleas. I think though that you can do a search up at the topof the page for "fleas" or "flea control" or something and find postsfrom the past.

I don't know why I didn't think to share about this place months agowith y'all...maybe I was afraid you'd get as addicted as I got!

Anyway - welcome to the forum. 

Peg

P.S. About fights....you know - lionheads are usually prettygentle but I do have a few does that don't get along with certain otherdoes.....so I tend to let them play in assigned groups. I dohave one doe that has been REALLY grumpy lately (Titania) and she evenattacked a baby that came into her cage from the next cageover...BUT...she's nesting and getting ready to kindle and so Iunderstand her frustration. I spent some time loving on herand cooing at her and petting her and grooming her and then I moved herto a bigger cage and put a big cloth around it. She'd been fightingwith does on both sides of her and while I normally won't move a doethis close to kindling...I felt she needed the change. She isso much happier now - almost back to her old self. 

Anyway - I do have a few tempermental does - which just reminds me ofhow unique each rabbit is and hwo they all have their likes anddislikes.

So...do you have any does that appear to be friends with others?


----------



## SAS (Jan 14, 2006)

*lionheadmomma wrote:*


> Do you have any trouble with fleas?? I do sometimes and haveto use cat flea powder. I never knew rabbits could get fleas!


There are lots of posts onROabout fleas,but for now, here's one of the betterlinks that was handy from the HRS library. They can bedeadly, nastylittle things. I think it will saykitten flea powder works fine, just don't use Frontline!.

*Flea Problems*

http://www.rabbitresource.org/lib_flea.html


----------



## lionheadmomma (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes, I have used the flea powder with noproblems. I just apply some everytime they are pennned in the yard insummertime. Don't want to use yard spray since they eat thegrass.Patsy


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow!! Great pictures.Lionheads are so darn cute!! Do they shed alot? What is a normal weight for alionhead? They look small so I would say around 2 or3lbs, but then they have so much fur it is hard totell. I guess you can tell, thatI havenever seen one in person. Beckie


----------



## SusansOhioBunnies (Jan 14, 2006)

Peg I love the pictures of all the lionheaddoe's together in the exercise pen. How do you get them toplay nice together and get along??? Do you raise and breedthem asa herd together or do they go to their seperate cageswhen not in the exercise pen. How do you introduce them intothe pen together so they get along? I have a huge run to putthem in I think its 24ftx12ft and would I be able to put all my doe'stogether in it and they get along? Or do they fight a littletil they are use to each other. Would really lovetoknow how it is done. I don't want to see a bunchof furfling everywhere. Oh thanks forsending theemail about this group.ThanksSusan


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2006)

*2bunmom wrote:*


> Wow!! Great pictures. Lionheads are sodarn cute!! Do they shed a lot? What is anormal weight for a lionhead? They look small so I would sayaround 2 or3 lbs, but then they have so much fur it is hardto tell. I guess you can tell, thatI havenever seen one in person. Beckie


Lionheads are generally under 4 pounds unless you have an olderimported lionhead which can get up to 5 pounds or so. Most ofmy does are right around 3 - 3.5 pounds.

Lionheads do shed a lot I guess - I never really thought aboutit. They do need some regular grooming....but that isn't hardto do - it just takes a lot of time if you have a lot of lionheads todo!

They really are worth seeing in person if you ever get thechance. I've heard that some lionheads can be snotty or mean- I've never experienced that other than with one doe (Miss Bea) whohad been a classroom bunny for a year. It took us less than amonth to socialize her and she's now one of my sweetestrabbits. 

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2006)

*SusansOhioBunnies wrote:*


> Peg I love the pictures of all the lionhead doe's togetherin the exercise pen. How do you get them to play nicetogether and get along??? Do you raise and breed themasa herd together or do they go to their seperate cages whennot in the exercise pen. How do you introduce them into thepen together so they get along? I have a huge run to put themin I think its 24ftx12ft and would I be able to put all my doe'stogether in it and they get along? Or do they fight a littletil they are use to each other. Would really lovetoknow how it is done. I don't want to see a bunchof furfling everywhere. Oh thanks forsending theemail about this group.ThanksSusan


Each does has her own cage in the rabbitry (I will share about anothersituation in a later post). Each does spends most of her timein her own cage unless they are having exercise time or getting theircages clean.

We started out by having them play on the rabbitry floor.Unlike many breeders, my rabbitry is in my house....right off theliving room. So I would let out one or two rabbits and thenonce they played nice - I would let out a couple more. Itried to always let out two or more at a time so it wasn't just one newstranger...and I tried to keep introducing more every few minutes sodoes didn't have the time to start feeling territorial.

The run that you saw them in outside is actually made up of 3 exercisepens that hook together. If I have some does that don't getalong - I can use an individual pen for them. 

Lionheads are generally pretty gentle. But they will havetheir moments and I have to be there with them almost constantly atleast at first. After about 15 minutes of running around andscurrying about - they will generally settle down and nap in the penoutside - and that is when I can leave - but I stay where I can keep aneye on them. 

I would suggest if you want to try this - you have two or three peoplethere at first - one person to stay in the pen and another one to bringrabbits to the pen. Put in your most gentle does at first andkeep adding does - adding your most aggressive does last. Iwould never add a doe in her last week or maybe even 2 weeks ofpregnancy - depending upon the temperament of the doe. Thosegals usually get left alone - but - if one is standing at her cage doorhoping to go play when she sees me taking does out - I will take herout and put her in a separate pen.

A lot of it just comes from knowing your does and theirpersonality. I have certain does that are more gentle andcertain does that are more territorial. I have one doe(Ainsley) that can only be in a corner cage because when she's between2 others she gets really upset. We had rearranged the roomand Art had put her in the middle of the middlerow of threecages(and she likes the top row). I knew she'd havefits but he was like, "leave her there...she'll be fine".Sure enough - within 10 minutes she was throwing her bowl around andthrowing herself at her cage and trying to fight through thebars. Art was amazed. We moved her to a top cornerspot...and she settled down and napped. 

So yes - it can be done - if you keep into account each does'needs. Some of my does don't go outside but will play on therabbitry floor. Why? because I put them outside andthey just lay there and are scared - but they feel secure in therabbitry.....and will run there.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 17, 2006)

I feel like a proud grandma pulling out a wallet full of baby pictures to show. I'll try to not do that too often.

One way I decide who to keep and not keep though is by taking somephotos of them as they grow and then studying them to see what I likeor dislike about the babies. Of course, it is hard to"dislike" anything - so maybe its who has the *most*likeable features?

I took these photos last night....hope you enjoy them...

The babies were having a break from mama by spending a bit of time inthe playpen....and they got all tired out from running and playing.















This little sable point is a chocolate carrier - which is good for trying to breed chocolates.









This little one is one of my favorites. I'm very pleased with the way its turning out.









Side profile of same baby




Who can resist that face?




These look like big ears because I'm doing a closeup but they aren't as huge as they look here...










Someone was very scared and didn't want their photo taken...poor baby!




This is an older rabbit I was trying to see the mane on and make somedecisions about rehoming or keeping. I need somemore photos - preferably with the rabbit posed....


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 24, 2006)

On Sunday we were finally able to connect with abreeder and bring home our newest doe, Prideland's Waterlily.She has the sweetest personality....even if she did pee on me theminute I held her. Still yet, as the breeder and I walkedaround and talked, Waterlily snuggled into my arms and let me hold herwithout any fuss. She is going to need LOTS of grooming...butso far - she's just a little love..

Well - enough talk..here's the pictures (clickable for close-up):




















She's a broken blue double mane teddy style lionhead.

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Peg,

I wish Texas was closer, I'd want one of each. They are socute. You are so lucky to have so many Cuties.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok - I feel like a proud mama here.....these areShopgirl's (first called Meathead by Freddy's Mom) ....harlequin babiesthat were born shortly after the New year. I hope you likethe pictures as much as I do. I am going to try to doindividual photos next week....








































Photos are "clickable" for close-ups.

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok Peg, you have too many harlequin lionheads. :no:

But don't worry, I have a solution for you. Just send MissBea and a couple of her and Shopgirls' babies to me. Problemsolved!


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm in love! Those harlequins are the cutest things I've ever seen!:hearts:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 28, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Ok Peg, you have too many harlequin lionheads. :no:
> 
> But don't worry, I have a solution for you. Just send MissBea and a couple of her and Shopgirls' babies to me. Problemsolved!


ROFLOL - we will never part with Miss Bea. When she's donebreeding - I'm going to have her neutered and she will remain a houserabbit. She just has too much personality and spunkto let her go. She stole one of Art's t-shirts for her nestshe's building in the cat condo in our closet...I just stole it backand gave her another piece of material. Once she was donethumping me off...she started working with the material to replace thetshirt I'd stolen. 

And would you believe - I'm breeding Shopgirl again one more time tohave more harlequins for Nationals? I really do want torehome her after this next breeding but she produces the prettiestharlequins when mated with a harlequin buck. 

So while I may have "too many" harlequins - I hope to have moresoon...and with these markings - it will be very easy to place them inhomes......

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I was going to wait but I decided to go ahead and share.

After losing Waterlily this weekend (in the main bunny forum is thethread about her seizures).....Mona Kea blessed us with 6 babies lastnight. Sundae is preparing to give us more - as is anotherblack doe that escaped from the rabbitry during playtime and wanted tohave hers behind the tv (in the fireplace). She's back in hercage.

Miss Bea is being grumpy to everyone so she is shut in the closet again....I suspect she'll be having hers in a day or so also.

So goes life in the rabbitry....experiencing loss one day and birthanother. Some days I just want to cry for sadness and othersI cry for joy.

I'd show you pictures but Mona Kea is very aggressive about protectingher babies - especially in the first few days. Perhapstomorrow I can sneak a few pics of them if I bribe her...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, we just got done w/ cookie break here. I'll tell you - these rabbits are hilarious.

First of all - we didn't get outdoor playtime today 'cause mom slept in....bad mom! So - with everyone looking so bored - I thought I'd break up some horse cookie/biscuit type things I had and offer them to the rabbits. I got out a paper plate and broke them up (I had four different flavors) and went from cage to cage.

NEVER again will I offer a choice from a plate. It will be "here's your cookie" and they better hope they like it.

Some rabbits debated so long I was going, "Look....this isn't a Supreme Court Nominee...it's JUST a cookie!" But no....they had to chin the plate and smell the various cookies and think about it.

By the time I got to the last row of cages it was, "I have a cookie for you" as I tossed in a couple of different pieces so they had a choice. Unless the rabbit came to the cage door hoping to look at the plate...it didn't get a choice anymore.

Of course, Tio & Kyo, being the Netherland dwarfs that they are...wanted the WHOLE plate and each tried to bite the plate to pull it into their cage. Pretty bad when you have to wrestle a rabbit to get your plate of cookies back....

After everybody got a cookie - one of the younger rabbits stood on his hind legs begging for another as I walked by. He's a young guy....with an awesome mane and I think I'm keeping him. Anyway, I slipped a cookie and whispered, "It's our secret..."

RIGHT.

Four other bucks all stood on their hind legs begging for more too.

Moral of story: Keep cookies in pocket and pull one out at a time and say, "I have a treat" and DON'T offer choices unless I have all afternoon!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 16, 2006)

Before I forget - I wanted to add some baby pictures. Right now, I have two does with litters. Mona's babies have their eyes open (we call her Bunzilla when she has babies as she attacks anything that comes near her cage - even the hand bearing food). Right now - her babies are snoozing in the cage and SHE'S in the nestbox hiding from them.

Sundae's babies are still in the nestbox and their eyes haven't opened up. They're only 8 days old anyway....she has broken torts and torts.

Here are some photos:




Mona Kea's baby is looking for food - or mama...




I took several photos of Sundae's litter as I was trying to get a good look at the broken patterns to see how they would look. The babies have "naked" sides because that is the way a lionhead looks when it is little...that is where a different type of wool will come in when a lionhead has the double-mane gene (vs. the single mane gene).











Anyway - I just LOVE babies!

Peg


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 17, 2006)

Aw, adorable! Baby bunnies are so precious. I wish I had pictures of my Moo Shoo as a baby. I guess I just have to keep overcompensating by takingway too many pictures of him now. Hehe. But beautiful babies, I love the photos!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2006)

As I mentioned in a thread with bonding questions in the main forum - I plan to neuter Harrysometime in the future (he carries the gene that throws bad teeth - we didn't know that when we bought him) and I'm going to bond him to his favorite gal Hyacinth and let them share a cage. Of course, she will be neutered first too.

Someone pointed out they hadn't seen photos of Harry since last summer...so here goes!


Ladies first.....Hyacinth! She's an imported (from England) sable chin doe. She and Harry have had one baby together - one of the ugliest I'd ever see at first...she is now bred to someone else - but after this litter - she is retiring. She is very shy and hates cameras...














Harry. He did NOT want to cooperate till I said he could submit his best photo to "Stud Muffin of the Month" calendar (Stud Muffin used to be his nickname). I hate retiring this guy - he is SO gentle and so good with the gals. But - I can't risk bad teeth even 5 or 6 generations down the line...so he's gonna be a pet. I kept saying I'd rehome him - but he won my heart...

















and I can't resist adding this picture of SugarBear last year praying that he could open his cage door again...





I need to find the one where Harry is standing up to say, "Can Harry come out and play?"

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Feb 20, 2006)

There's my little man! You can just send him up here! I think Fey and Sprite would like a boy of their own.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2006)

But he is my cuddler. I can hold him and he cuddles right into my arms.....he won my heart over....

I'm about to post BABY pictures here too......uploading them to Photobucket now...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2006)

Anissa's litter (she's my homegrown Best of Breed winner)....she has one that will be white I think...two that I thought were black but looks like they'll be chestnuts (white tummies) - and maybe two harelquins? She had these babies early Sunday morning...





Look at how much fur she pulled - and this isn't all of it! 














Now on to Sundae's babies - they were born 2/8 and they do have their eyes open but I was letting them nap...









Mona Kea's litter - 3 weeks old today. I think I made a BIG mistake taking them out of their cage to take photos. After I put them back in their cage they were like, "Woo hoo...there is life OUTSIDE of this cage?" and they started crowding at the door and peeking out and trying to figure out if they could get out of the cage... At this age - they do binky..!




Practicing the "butt"
























Oh well - probably more than enough photos for now...

Peg

P.S. Harry is a single mane lionhead whose mane keeps coming in nicer as he molts...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh no....its happened! At 13 days of age - Sundae's babies have learned that there is life outside the nestbox and they've ALL come out to start running around her cage and play. Poor mama - she's looking at me like, "Get me out of here....please?"

I think I may have seen a binkie too - this is about the age I've noticed them start to binky (sometimes as newborns they'll almost flip out of your hands but it isn't a deliberate binky).

Peg


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 21, 2006)

Okay this is probably _such_ a stupid question and all...but do lionheads take a lot of care grooming-wise? Just wondering because they're so fluffy.


----------



## Jenniblu (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm...short answer - no. Longer answer is less or just as much as other rabbits if you groom regularly. I feed Zatch a pelleted diet (Purina green bag) with added black oil sunflower seeds and a dash of oats for the extra nutrients for his fur plus lots of hay. I really feel the black oil sunflower seeds make his coat really soft and easy to comb. I brush him a few times a week. 

I use a rubber brush to groom him. Zatch's hair care is pretty easy for me since we have similar hair types lol.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh okay. It seemed like they might since they have all that hair. Thanks so much.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't online last night. Zatch is probably a harder to maintain rabbit than some of my lionheads because he has more of a teddy bear style coat. So he needs more brushing - he may actually shed out some of that coat as he gets older.

Most of my lionheads don't need much grooming except for their manes. I can groom about 6 lionheads per hour if I have my grooming table set up right in the rabbitry....but that's because they mainly need their mane groomed as they've shed out a lot of the body wool as they get older. HOWEVER, my teddy bear styles do need more grooming or they mat....

Peg

P.S. Some of them like grooming so I tend to groom them longer - others tolerate it - but I don't try to mess with them as much since they just don't enjoy it...


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 22, 2006)

Stanley won't tolerate much grooming either...he's shedding a lot lately.
So they shed pretty much like regular rabbits but require more labor on the mane?


----------



## Jenniblu (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh, Peg you do a more intensive grooming less often I'm guessing? Zatch tolerates grooming and is a teddy, so he is groomed a couple of times a week for for a few minutes each time, taking my time to brush/comb from the ends working my way up to the roots. You're right also about the skirting - it is thinning out and the mane is getting thicker and longer. 

Stanleysmommy - how often/long do you groom Stanley?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2006)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Oh, Peg you do a more intensive grooming less often I'm guessing? Zatch tolerates grooming and is a teddy, so he is groomed a couple of times a week for for a few minutes each time, taking my time to brush/comb from the ends working my way up to the roots. You're right also about the skirting - it is thinning out and the mane is getting thicker and longer.


 Some of my lionheads (many of them) I rarely groom. You need to remember that many lionheads will lose their mane - or a lot of it - as they reach adulthood. Brood does aer especially notorious for this if they pull their mane to have fur for the nest (most of my does pull from their stomach and legs...). 

A teddy lionhead is going to need the most grooming and I try to stay away from those somewhat simply due to time constraints. 

I do need to groom my show line more - and I've been trying to make time to groom them and train them for handling at shows. I'm actually trying to start with my nestbox babies too - so they learn at an early age.

But yes- I guess I would probably say I do a more intense grooming less often. I think trying to have the double manes that aren't teddies is a big help!

Peg

P.S. I have one girl we call "Scotty" because she has so much hair (and it gets in her eyes,etc) that she looks like a scotty dog....and I am considering giving her a good trimming. I think I could brush her every day and 5 minutes later she'd be tangled anyway....so I don't do her as much as I should because it is so discouraging....


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2006)

Updates on Sundae's babies and Mona's babies...

Mona's are a bit over 3 weeks old....Sundae's were 2 weeks old yesterday...


Sundae's babies are getting to meet their cousins for the first time...




This actually took place AFTER the three photos below....the sable point had been grooming the broken tort baby...finally - the baby was clean enough - so it was time for the sable point to move on...




Really baby...you need to clean up here...




Come on baby - you need to wake up so you can meet us....let me clean you up before you meet my littermates..




Aw come on....I don't clean as hard as my mama does...




See the bunny in the back/ It was keeping a lookout for the flash or something....I love its ears perked up like that...




The more I see broken torts - the more I love the pattern...




Hey guys...mama isn't anywhere around here!




Ok babies - now its time for us to teach you "The Butt"....everyone line up!




Are you sure you're my cousin?




Is she done taking pictures yet?




Peg


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I try to brush him when he seems to be losing a lot of hair, and only as long as he'll tolerate it which isn't very.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm a tiny bit hesitant to share these pictures- the babies are adorable....but the cage needs cleaning and tomorrowis cage cleaning day. Normally the tiles in this cage get run throughthe dishwasher every week...but last week I missed them because I wasbehind on other chores....so the tiles are nastier than usual. The cagewas sprayed down w/ vanodine though before the weanlings moved intoit....(there is a tray underneath that gets the majority of thepoop....its just the tiles need washing weekly).

So if you promise to understand that....I'll share some of my babies with y'all....

The bowls really did get cleaned last week but you can't tell it from the photos. :X

First photo - can you spot the non-lionhead? (Its from Puck &amp;Jenny...half lop baby...the littermate is not in these photos).

















I think that broken tort has to be one of my favorites...I think thattwo of the other brokens are broken chinchilla (like daddy) and notbroken black...




















Hmm....I'm king of the basket?













Peg

You can't really see ALL of the babies in these photos....8 of thebabies are Sundae's....she actually had 9 but one died a few days afterbirth.


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh My! Ive never seen this thread before. Your lionheads are absolutely gorgeous!

Looks like you have a few broken torts like Mr. Tumnus. A local breedertold me theyre purebread lionhead, is that right? I always thought hewas a cross with something else (because of the rings around his eyesand such), but she said no (and I think he may have actually come fromher..)

Your babies are all so precious. I would definitely be snatching them all up if I lived closer!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep - these are all purebreds. It is possible tohave a purebred broken lionhead now....they're far enough along in thedevelopment to have them. YEAH! I love brokens!

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Oh My! Ive never seen this thread before. Your lionheads are absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Looks like you have a few broken torts like Mr. Tumnus. A local breedertold me theyre purebread lionhead, is that right? I always thought hewas a cross with something else (because of the rings around his eyesand such), but she said no (and I think he may have actually come fromher..)
> 
> Your babies are all so precious. I would definitely be snatching them all up if I lived closer!


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I absolutely love this pic:





Its neat to see what Tumnus mustve looked like as a baby. They are all so adorable!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 1, 2006)

Peg, honey, you have got to update this threadmore often! I have soooo missed pictures of your babies (andtheir parents, too)! I lovet that little brokentort. He looks like he's got enough 'tude to fit in Tiny!


----------



## f_j (Nov 1, 2006)

I just read through your thread, and I cannotget over how adorable your lionheads are! The baby picturesare amazing! I have yet to see a lionhead in person, theylook just beautiful. Looking forward to seeing more pics fromyou!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, since you ASKED for more photos.....

This is Lil Mal - I actually have his older half-brother that looks alot like him too. He goes to his new home today and it is breaking myheart...









And here is Maverick - I LOVE his mane and I'm pretty proud of him. Unfortunately, the photos don't do him justice...













I'll try to take more photos later and share them. For those who arewondering - Mal is a Sport Chestnut color and Maverick is a blacktortoise or tort color.

Peg


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2006)

Great Pictures. I just love their coloring.

I had seen one like Mal before-the coloring reminded me ofa dutch. Very Cute!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2006)

I just have to share some more pictures I took recently...hope you like them!

First...El Rey's Angelina

















and then

El Rey's New Hope













and their currently unnamed broken tort brother (I still have to get photos of their frosted pearl sister)...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Peg,

Beautiful pictures. How do you not want to keep all ofthem? I'd end up with a house full of bunnies as I'd neverwant to give any away. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2006)

Some of you may remember when I had a lionheadthread and I had a doe on there that several folks liked. She got thenickname "Meathead" and it sort of stuck.

Well, I thought I'd update her photos. I'll start with photos of her as a youngster and then move on..


















Isn't she a sweetie?

Then she started growing up.....and here she is as a young adult..





I think she's saying, "Hey mom...do these ears make my head look fat?"

Now - here is she is today - Nov. 30, 2006 - almost 18 months old....

She's VERY pregnant and she really doesn't want anyone to know it...














Oh, and in case Mambo is reading this - she is probably close to 5pounds. She's just a really BIG girl...and not just in her ears.

Peg

P.S. After I took her pictures, I held her for a bit. She issuch a cuddler. She would make an awesome house pet. She doesn't playwell with other bunnies and I think it is because she gets defensiveand wants to fight...but she just loves to be held and petted. Shedidn't even want to go back in her cage so I could post this!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2006)

I was going through some photobucket photos andthought I'd share these. Some of y'all may remember them from a threadI used to have that got deleted last December (lost in cyberspace?)..

Miss Bea nestbuilding:













Miss Bea pitches a fit:













Miss Bea behaves herself??














Miss Bea tries to talk Gingerspice into being her cohort in crime.. (let's steal the broom and beat Summer with it??)














Peg


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2006)

Gorgeous photos Peg!

I am in love with Meathead (how did she ever get that name?!). She is beautiful. 

Miss Bea's coloringis so neat. What do you call that?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2006)

Meathead got her name from someone - Freddy'sMom maybe? She looked at a picture of her and said, "oh..what a cutelittle meathead" and it stuck.

Miss Bea is a tort harlequin lionhead. I was told she's not a "true"harlequin pattern because she's tort and black and not orange and black.

Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 30, 2006)

awww your lionheads are so adorable they have the most cutest little faces i love them to bits!!!!!

heres a pic of my lionhead "hunny" hope you like her kim x


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2006)

*kimmeh_121 wrote:*


> awww your lionheads are so adorable they have the mostcutest little faces i love them to bits!!!!!


I know aren't they all gorgeous,i have been through this thread so manytimes,just looking at all those beauties,i even showed my sister whenshe came over to visit,she had never seen a lionhead before either,thefirst lionhead that i had ever seen was about two and a half years agoon another forum and i thought wow! that's different,we don't have themhere in Australia,so i will never get the privillage to pat one ofthese guys

Peg..your babies are all beautiful :kiss:



cheryl


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2006)

Last month I rehomed about 25% of my herd. I amgoing to be rehoming another 10-15% next week I hope. I put an ad inthe paper and then talked to people. Many folks already knew of mebecause they had seen some of my rabbits elsewhere.

Well, this one family came three or four times. The first time theytook several rabbits (the man had raised rabbits as a child and wantedsomething for his older kids as he is going through a difficult divorceand the kids wanted and needed something to keep them out oftrouble...). Then they came back with a friend for rabbits. Then theycalled and we talked. Then they came again.

The last time they came...I was showing them this doe - and she didthis for over half an hour (closer to an hour) - never evermoved...just stared at the teenage boy. It was obviously love at firstsight for both of them.

I had plans to breed her the following Monday - so they are going tocome and get her after she's weaned her litter. They've been back tosee her once since then...














Here's a picture of the younger brother with a rabbit he took home thatday (I originally was going to keep the baby but I knew it would have agood home).






It's times like this - when you see people with the rabbits and youknow that its a great match - that you think, "I'm doing a good thinghere.."

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 10, 2006)

Tonight I moved some pregnant does into cages inthe dining room so I can keep a closer watch on them. They aren't readyfor their nestboxes (yet) but should be needing them in a few days. Ithrew some hay in their cages so I can monitor when they start carryingaround the hay. For her last two litters, Miss Bea played with the haybut then frantically made her nest half an hour before delivery ...Butterscotch ... well....harder to tell...as I didn't make notes.

What was funny is that Miss Bea has been in a kennel type cage for awhile because she used to pop the cage doors open on these cages. Shehasn't been in a cage like this for over 6 months. I moved her....andin LESS than 10 minutes, she'd popped the door open. I've had to putclips on it to keep it shut. In one picture, you can see her trying toopen the door...




I know there is a spot here that unlocks the door.




Ah, maybe this is it.





Hey...this is MY hay.




I don't need a nestbox now mom...I just want to play with the hay.....

Peg
&amp; Butterscotch (broken tort) and Miss Bea (harlequin)


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 11, 2006)

I just shared these photos in the rabbitry section but I want to share them here.

This little girl is out of Cimmaron Pow Wow. She lost her first twolitters and then appeared to lose her third litter. I gave her some tofoster from a mama who'd had nine - and the next morning there was alive baby from her in the litter that she delivered later on. She wenton to raise all of them to be healthy young rabbits.

This little gal did get about 1/2 of her foot chewed off accidentallywhen she was a couple of days old - so she isn't showable. But I thinkshe is such a beauty.









Isn't that just a sweet face? Now I need a name for her. Oh - and thebroken tort buck up above a few messages has been named "El Rey'sChewbacca" since he's almost like a wookie for all his teddy-coat fur.

Peg


----------



## Haley (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Pics Peg!

I love the ones of the bunny and the teenage boy. You can tell she isreally in love with him (and visa versa). Im sure its such a greatfeeling when you find great homes for your bunnies. It must make givingthem up a lot easier.

Very cute!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 11, 2006)

What was funny was that the teenage boy was alsoadopting a fuzzy lop that Robin had rescued (she's moved away from homenow and couldn't keep Pumpkin). So I was sharing the photos with herover IM and she's going "ooh...cute....the bunny is cute too.." and I'mgoing "R-O-B-I-N....he's TOO YOUNG for you.."

Yeah - I'm excited about this family adopting her. They came back tosee her once and whenever she sees them - she throws her food bowlaround for the next 3 days and pitches fits. Its obvious she likes them.

Once she weans her litter (she's due this week)....she is going tothem. I'm not sure if I wish they would come by and see her again....ornot! They have stopped by though to check on her.

Peg

P.S. I forgot to add this. The first time they came - the dadgot a chestnut doe. We stood and talked for about an hour and shesnuggled into his jacket the whole time. When he left for home, shestayed in his jacket for the whole ride there and from what they sharedon their next visits - his chihuhua that rides the motorcycle withhim....is jealous of the doe (but they play together I think)...justthat he has to pay attention to both of them at the same time if thedog is around. The doe still loves to snuggle with him and willfrequently sleep in his lap while he watches tv. I'm in shock as thedoe was never that friendly here. But the guy and his teenage sonreally have a "gift" for animals...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2007)

I debated between putting this on here and on the "Watch the Lionhead Babies Grow Up" thread - but I'm going to put it here...

I'm in the process of picking out the rabbits I'm going to be buying at Nationals and bringing home. 




From Castle Gate Lionheads - "Bun Jovi" - a black buck that carries tort - really nice guy ( a gift from a friend)




From Buffalo Creek Lionheads - a chocolate "sport" buck although Iwonder if he is a mismark - I'm making arrangements now to get him atNationals




From Buffalo Creek Lionheads - a chocolate tort buck - he is double mane and he will be used in my chocolate lines




From Cimmaron - her current blue herd buck "Blueblood". I'm really excited about him.




From Castle Gate Lionheads again - Triad - a slick broken tort buck. Itis hard to get broken torts that are not teddy style (think chow chowdog in looks)....so getting him will really be nice for my herd. He isalso a gift from Lisa. (She is a friend - and I am bringing abuck for her to breed her does to at the hotel).

I am also probably going to get a blue doe and I'm not sure what else..

Peg


----------



## Haley (Mar 6, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> She is a friend - and I am bringing a buck for her to breed her does to at the hotel).


LOL..do you have to pay by the hour for that?:wink

They are all gorgeous though!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2007)

I think I just made a big mistake. The buns inthe garage have these toys and I found my latest shipment of them (offEbay) and thought....

...I'll go ahead and give them to the rabbitry rabbits (less than 10 feet from my desk).


BIG MISTAKE...







Now how am I going to get anything done? Yes - those ARE bells in them....now they get to "ring for supper" whenever they want!

(At least the mamas had fits when I put them in the cages. HA...let thelittle ones learn to ring the bell and drive mama up the wall too!)

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 6, 2007)

You should do a video w/ sound when they're goin nuts so we can hear it, that would be really funny!:stikpoke


----------

